
Kaggle discriminates prizes based on where you are born - nojvek
https://www.kaggle.com/c/passenger-screening-algorithm-challenge/discussion/35118
======
smt88
Your headline here is wrong. It's not based on where you are born. It's based
on whether you're a US citizen.

tl;dr The United States Department of Homeland Security sponsored a Kaggle
competition, and the prizes cannot be given to non-US citizens. This is due to
US laws preventing security organizations from paying foreign contractors.

Nothing particularly new or surprising here, and it makes sense that a
government security organization wouldn't employ foreign citizens.

~~~
kbumsik
Yes for sure is not surprising but this kind of competition should not be
hosted in Kaggle. The value of Kaggle is to share and find a better solution
of the world (with prize) by gathering people from anywhere in the world.

Not only the nationality issue, but this competition also prevents competitors
from opening publicity, including future research and writing blog posts about
it. Seriously why they are willing to host this thing in a public community?

This competition significantly degrades the true value of Kaggle and DHS
should host the competition themselves not using this kind of platform.

